# Is Forbidden Zone still around?



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey guys...Like the title says, I want to know if Forbidden-Zone.com is still around. I went to their website, and the last thing posted there is the news of their Power Loader kit for Wonderfest 2007.

I am seriously wanting one of their Frankenstein and Dracula (lugosi) busts. A friend gave me one of the Frankenstein ones finished as a gift over the holidays. He had painted it in a B&W scheme, which is beautiful, but I want to do one in color. It is a wonderful sculpt, and just the right size to display in my office without being too obtrusive.

So can anyone tell me they are still around, or how I might be able to get ahold of one of each of these marvelous bust kits?


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

Wow! really?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hi Martin, sorry man I meant to search this out earlier...I guess he was still in business as of last June...Here's a link to a thread on the subject, he is a member over at the ClubHouse...I hope this helps...


http://www.theclubhouse1.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=52804&highlight=forbiddenzone

Anyone elese able to help shed light on this ???
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey Martin...Just checked through my New AMF mag (Amazing Figure Modeler) and on page 20 Forbidden Zone has a full page ad, telling me that ...Yeah , they're still around with 2 email addresses which are
www.forbidden-zone.biz ...and... [email protected] 
This should help a bit :thumbsup:
Mcdee
I went to the page and I got the Power Loader ad also, but I can't see them putting a full page ad in AFM if they aren't in business...did you try emailing them?...I'll ask over at the Clubhouse and keep you posted...


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey Martin I just posted this over at the Clubhouse:
Does the Forbidden Zone have a New website the one I tried hasn't been updated since Wonderfest 2007? There is a guy over at the HobbyTalk forum wanting to place an order with you... and I'm trying to help him out... 
Anyone...? 
Anything...? 
Mcdee

...I'll keep you posted as I hear anything...:wave:
Mcdee


----------



## Phibes (Jan 13, 2009)

Forbidden Zone is still in business. Mike Allen runs it but has been busy of late doing outside casting work. He just updated the AFM website but doesn't have time to update his own.  I've kidded him about it.
I'll let him know he has a customer with money burning a hole through his pocket. 

Bill Harrison


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanks a lot for the help guys! Sorry if I seemed a little sarcastic with my earlier post, but that is just me.

Yeah, I have e-mailed them at the "fearthezone" address, so maybe I will hear from them soon.

Thanks again for all of your dilligent assistance. I just really like that Frankie bust. It's gonna look so good when I get it and can apply my ideas to it.

Peace Out!


----------

